
The Best and Worst Airlines in the World - vinnyglennon
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-09/the-best-and-worst-airlines-in-the-world?cmpid=socialflow-facebook-asia&utm_content=asia&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social
======
arnon
... for on-time performance, not by any other measure.

